# Sub On Hi-Vis Green or Orange



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried to sublimate 50/50 Gilden, Jersey, or even Hanes 60/40 HI-VIS GREEN or HI-VIS ORANGE?

I'm looking to do only black text on both of these colors. 

If you have done any could you please tell me your results and possibly post pictures so that I can get an idea of how it would look....

I get quite a bit of requests for short runs 7 -12 pieces and I am currently doing them in Vinyl, but since I can do sublimation I was thinking that maybe I could cut some cost and Sublimate them instead.

I know it probally won't come close to vinyl but I would like to hear your thoughts and see your pics of sublimation on High Visability Green and orange shirts.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if the garments are polyester, you can sublimate but there will be a color shift... and if the garments are not 100% polyester, the process will only adhere to the polyester part..giving a somewhat grunge look...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Hanes makes a 100% poly coolDRI shirt in safety green and safety orange. It sublimates quite well. I have one at the shop we did an all black dye sub on and I can take a pic of tomorrow if you want.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You need to print one and find out what is good enough for you. I will mail you a test transfer if you need one.
Dave@skmfg.com


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

headfirst said:


> Hanes makes a 100% poly coolDRI shirt in safety green and safety orange. It sublimates quite well. I have one at the shop we did an all black dye sub on and I can take a pic of tomorrow if you want.


 
That would be great if you could post a picture. Unfortunately here locally Honolulu, Hi our distributor does not carry the Hanes coolDRY line and to have anything shipped here is outrageously ridiculous.

Just an example 1 case of sub mugs 15oz. qty 24 in a case averages $38.00 from the places that I looked at and called for freight. Cheapest way to here ups ground 6-8 days $135.00 so that makes it a little over $7.00 a mug cost. How does anyone make any money doing this around here? Oh wait is that why not much people offer it here? Probally.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are the pics. This has a left chest, full width back and we added a "monogram" to the cuff.

Tech wise, its very similar to subbing a sportek shirt. Same temp same pressure.

Remember that the black will not be as opaque as you might be expecting.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

akam001 said:


> That would be great if you could post a picture. Unfortunately here locally Honolulu, Hi our distributor does not carry the Hanes coolDRY line and to have anything shipped here is outrageously ridiculous.


These are new for 2012. I got the samples from our rep so we could create some samples. 

I don't even think my local distributor has them for order yet.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hanes website say American T-shirt Company in HA has them...


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

headfirst said:


> Here are the pics. This has a left chest, full width back and we added a "monogram" to the cuff.
> 
> Tech wise, its very similar to subbing a sportek shirt. Same temp same pressure.
> 
> Remember that the black will not be as opaque as you might be expecting.


 
Thanks for the Pictures..

Looks like the "monogram" on the sleeve is darker then the text on the back, is that just the lighting? or is it because its a smaller design it appears darker?


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Hanes website say American T-shirt Company in HA has them...


I was just on their website I could not locate it. I'll give them a call tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

akam001 said:


> Thanks for the Pictures..
> 
> Looks like the "monogram" on the sleeve is darker then the text on the back, is that just the lighting? or is it because its a smaller design it appears darker?


Off topic (sorry) 

AL, you sent me a message but your mail box is full and I can't respond.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

akam001 said:


> Thanks for the Pictures..
> 
> Looks like the "monogram" on the sleeve is darker then the text on the back, is that just the lighting? or is it because its a smaller design it appears darker?


I think its 4 layers of fabric instead of two. It was one 13x19 dye sub sheet cut into the three transfers.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Off topic (sorry)
> 
> AL, you sent me a message but your mail box is full and I can't respond.


 Sorry it's empty now. Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Black designs/text will work well sublimated on both green and orange safety shirts, providing you are using 100% poly. On blends it will wash out.


----------



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

Personally, I soooo love the hi viz shirts. I mostly print on the yellow and the come out beautiful. Here's a couple samples.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Way cool -


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Vanessa, these shirts look great!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome dye sub job Vanessa!!


----------



## Deb737 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, I am a newby and would like to know what I am doing wrong with hi vis orange or yellow 100% Polyester. When I put a black print...looks really good but the colour of the shirt is lighter than the rest from where the heat press has been. Please could you tell me what I am doing wrong. Thanks


----------

